# هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدانا .ز



## سيزار (16 ديسمبر 2007)

يا ختى اتكلمى على قدك دى صور تعميليها ربنا يهدك

عمالى فيها شمشون وانتى ياعينى اخرك تقعدى على ماكنه خياطه و بايدك المكوك 

وما تحوليشى تتحدى سيد الرجال عمك سيزار الزعيم دى غلطيتى معلش ان سيبتلكم الحبل مفكوك

وخلى بالك كتير الى بتعميله دا نابع اكيد من ضغط نفسى وكمان حزن مكبوت

زعلانه ليه بس انتى لسه شفتى حاجه اصلك لو هستلمك هتلاقى نفسك مشيتى من هنا على باكوك

قصر الديل دا مش مع حزب الرجاله يلا اجرى وحصلى صحبتك واقعدى معاها فى الكشك الى كتبت عليه سامحنى وحيات ابوك

ما فيش مسامحه مع جنسكم اصلك انتم زى العمله وش من غير صكوك

تعبانين ولا مش مرتاحين شوفلكم حته تتاويكم بدل النقرزا فينا و يلا انتى وهى من هنا ولا اعملى لنفسك تابوت

الهى اشوف فييكى يوم ..وهى ستنا حوا خرجت ابونا ادم من شويه ..اهو اخدنا خبره وعملت جوه صدرنا شقوق

شقوق محفور فيها كلام وخبرات استحاله تتنسى اصلك خلاص شربنا الدرس وبقى مفهوم

وخلى بالك يا مادونا سواء دكتوره  او مهندسه او مدرسه او .... او.. اخرتك واقفه فى المطبخ بتسلكى البلاليع بجوانتى محروق

محروق من اهمالك عشان نسيتى الاكل فى الفرن والنار قاديت فيه .. منكم للله يا جباره دا الراجل بيتعب وبيجيب القرش وهو مشنوق

تعبان بره وجوه يخرب عقلكم اصلك انتم فى دماغكم الراجل دا صندوق ائتمان ويوم ما يموت اهو اخره برده صندوق

بلاش تحدى وهزار يا مادونا ولم تقرائى هجائى دا او تعيطى  او تزعلى اصلك لسه عضمه طريه ومش عارفه انه بقى طريق مسدود
ههههههههههههه العبى بعيد ياشطره لحسن يحصلك زى ماحصل لصحبتتنا ويبقى عقلك مخلول

وتمشى فى الشارع وشعرك منكوش وتحدفى الناس ب الطوب والى يكلمك تقوليله هات حبت فول 

والرصيف ياما اشتكى من رحتك يع دى ريحه جامده قوى وهتحنى ليوم تقولى فيه يارتنى سكت ورديت بأى كلام معقول

كلام معقول الى هو اتقلك ابعدى عن التحدى وخليكى فى نفسك .. اهو شوفتى اوعى يجيلك زهول

كفايا عليكى كدا ويلا بعتلك صوره اه تحت شويه بصى عليها ها  ها شوفيتها  اموره شبه بنت الغووووووول 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​






صوره توضحيه توضح اختنا مادونا وهى قاعده بره الكشك مع قله من افراد حزبهم النسائى وشكرا


----------



## سيزار (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صوره مادونا وهى صغيره ونازله بعده الشغل


----------



## جيلان (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مالها يابنى ماهى قمر اهه وشيك وماسكة لاب توب شبة طقم السكاكين*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

طيب مهى زى القمر اهى و هى ماسكة اللاب توب هايكل منها حتة :gy0000:

مثقفة .. مثقفة يعنى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بس سيبك انت الصورة كوم و الشعر اللى كتبتة كوم تانى خاااالص :59:​


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

ملها يعنى الصوره زى القمررررررر ومتشيكه وقمر اهى


----------



## gift (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*



+مادونا+ قال:


> ملها يعنى الصوره زى القمررررررر ومتشيكه وقمر اهى



********************************************

هىء هىء هىء ... مش عارفه تردى ههههههههههههه
فين لسانك كالته القطه هههههههههههههه
بس حلوه العصيا الى جنب الاب توووووووووووووب


----------



## سيزار (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طيب مهى زى القمر اهى و هى ماسكة اللاب توب هايكل منها حتة :gy0000:
> 
> مثقفة .. مثقفة يعنى
> 
> ...



***************************

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبك الشعر ايه رائيك ازووووووووووود الجرعه ----؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارجوك الحقنى بسرعه انا عايز اخد الجرعه هههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

بجد انت مصيبة يا سيزو 
يا بنى انت مهندس بحرى ولا شاعر هجائى

بس بجد ظبطها خليها تحرم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه




قولت ليكى يا مادونا بلاش سيزوووووووو
تستاهلى​


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتى بالعكس دى صوره حلوه بس ياترى سيزار شاف صورته الجديده هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

وياترى انتى كمان شوفتى شعرى الجديد فيكى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

هورتك وانتى صغيره ههههههههههههههههههه دودو يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

*شعر جميل جدا ياسيزار اديهم كمان من اشعارك خليهم يحرموا 
ولا الصوره فى غايه الروعه 
ايه الجمال ده كله ولاب توب مافيش زىه فى مصر كلها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## سيزار (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

قشطه يا كوكو خلى نفسك معانا احنا خلاص بقينا مضطهدين ولا ايه ..

وبعدين يا عم كوكو النفس الطويل هى دى سياستنا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد معاك ده بقى فى طار بينا وبينهم 
ولازم ناخد بالتار 
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## losivertheprince (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

*سلام المسيح
قموووووووووووووووووووووووره يا مادونا ايه ده ياخراشي شكر شكر يعني 
علي كده انتي كنتي تعرفي حتشبسوت وانا عمال اقول شفتك فين شفتك فين ..........
افتكرت في المتحف المصري ............ صح
سيزار ................... 
انت تمام 
عايز بقي صورة مرمر مارو وشوية الناس الي بيعملهم نفسهم بنات وهما علب سلمون  *​


----------



## سيزار (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> قموووووووووووووووووووووووره يا مادونا ايه ده ياخراشي شكر شكر يعني
> علي كده انتي كنتي تعرفي حتشبسوت وانا عمال اقول شفتك فين شفتك فين ..........
> افتكرت في المتحف المصري ............ صح
> ...



***************************************

هههههههههههههههههههه ميه ميه مشكور برنس 

الى عايز اعرفه هى فين مادونا ... صدقنى حزرتها .... بس هى الى ابتديت طيب زنبى ايه انا 
:act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19:


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

يالهوووووووووووووووتى

ايه اللى انت عملته فى البنت دا

لا اننى احتج
ايوة طبعا
كان بدرى عليكى يا مادونه يا قلبى
لا بقولكم ايه كدة هطر ادخل
وما ادراكم بنت الفادى لما تتدخل
هاااااااااااا
هتوقفو الكلام دا ولا ادخل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولكم الاختيار​


----------



## سيزار (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

بنت الفاددددددددددددددددددددى انتى بتهدى النفوووووووووووووس ولا ايه


----------



## losivertheprince (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

*سلام المسيح 
بنت الفادي هتدخل الحرب دفاعآ عن مادونا .........ز
طيب الاول بس حد يدور علي مادونا الاول 
يا بنت الفادي الحزب الرجالي كله اساسآ هيهاجم 
يالا يا مينز هجوووووووووووووووم *​


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*



سيزار قال:


> بنت الفاددددددددددددددددددددى انتى بتهدى النفوووووووووووووس ولا ايه



وهو انت لسه عارف دلوقتى
ههههههههههههه
دا الطبيعى​


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> بنت الفادي هتدخل الحرب دفاعآ عن مادونا .........ز
> طيب الاول بس حد يدور علي مادونا الاول
> يا بنت الفادي الحزب الرجالي كله اساسآ هيهاجم
> يالا يا مينز هجوووووووووووووووم *​



هههههههههههههههههه
ولا حد يقدر
ايه انتو نسيتو انى بنت الفادى
بس عارفين لقيت شويه صور عسل
يعنى بصو هشتغل بيهم شغل جامد قوى
انا لحد دلوقتى متفرجه
لحد ما اشوف اخر التطورات​


----------



## فادية (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تجنن  والشعر تححححححححفه​


----------



## سيزار (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*



فادية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تجنن  والشعر تححححححححفه​



*****************************

فاديه يا قمر انتى منوره الموضوع بجد وسبيكى من الاحزاب وخليكى فى عدم الانحياز 
نعتبرك حمامه السلام ..
شكرا يا قمر​


----------



## سيزار (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

بنت الفادى مش ناويه تجيبها لبر 

شوفتى اهى مادونا بقلها 60 يوم ما دخلتش المنتدى وشكلى هصالحها بجد​ :smil13:


----------



## losivertheprince (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

*سلام المسيح 
خلاص ياقوم احنا نهدي اللعب 
بنت الفادي انتي بتهددي اوووووووووووووك
ورينا اسلحتك الي شايلاها دي هتعمل ايه
انا شكلي هطلع تلات صوابع من الصورايخ النووي الي تحت السرير .​كله يوووووووووووووووووطي*​


----------



## assyrian girl (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

hehehehehehehehheh


----------



## سيزار (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> خلاص ياقوم احنا نهدي اللعب
> بنت الفادي انتي بتهددي اوووووووووووووك
> ورينا اسلحتك الي شايلاها دي هتعمل ايه
> انا شكلي هطلع تلات صوابع من الصورايخ النووي الي تحت السرير .​كله يوووووووووووووووووطي*​



*******************************

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
قشطه يا برنس .. خلى بالك يحسبوك صدام حسين رقم اتنين وتخش فى التفتيش الدولى وتبقى حوسا ...
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:99:​


----------



## سيزار (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*



assyrian girl قال:


> hehehehehehehehheh





************************************************

ايه يا جميل بس ... ضحكه هاديه كدا ليه ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على المشاركه


----------



## twety (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

بتلعب فى عداد عمرك
ياسيزووووووو
انت وحزبك

قع اعذر من انذر :dntknw:


----------



## العجايبي (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدا*

_*حلووووووووووووووووة اووووووووووووووووووى ياسيزر  والشعر لذيذ جااااااامد والصور احلى 
ايوة كده ايدهم ياسيزر  اصلى كلهم حطين  راسهم فى السماء 
وبلاش انتى يابنت الفادى اصلك متعرفيش سيزار بيعمل ايه  بصى الى قبلك راحوا فين بعد كده تكلمى

وشكرااا ياسيزار فعلا  عملت واجب مظبوط فينا*_


----------



## سيزار (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هجاء ابى تميمه فى مادونا ... وكمان صورتها الحقيقه ياريت تبقى سر فى منتدانا .ز*

شكرا يا عجايبى نورت الموضوع انت غالى عندنا قوى


----------

